# How long does a hosting agreement in Belgium take?



## EatDahPewPew (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi,

I a a non-EU national and I am finalising a postdoc position at a University in Belgium. I just got my PhD in France.

I wanted to know how long the Belgian government take to issue a Hosting agreement "Convention d’accueil".

I had to get one when I was moving to France and they took at least 2 months before signing off on one. Apparently the French take a minimum of 2 months, for no reason, before signing one. 

I will be pressed for time for the Belgian move and therefore wanted to know how long do the Belgians take. I will be asking the University as well but I will not be able to ask them until end of this month (after the position has been finalised).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You might get a better idea from the university. Maybe I've lived in France too long, but these things take as long as they take. If the university has any pull, they'll do their best to hurry things up. But so many things affect administrative stuff - time of the year (i.e. holidays), staffing levels at the agency charged with processing, various political issues (like concerns about "too many foreigners" in the country). It's always going to be a bit difficult to predict.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EatDahPewPew (Nov 18, 2016)

You are right about France. I am currently in France and it is horrible. I just found out that the CNRS's liaison for foreign researchers and the prefecture does not know 1) Any language except French 2) Anything about scientific researcher visa.

What does she do exactly?

Sorry about that vent.

I just hope the Belgians are faster and anyone with experience can tell me how long it took for them.


----------

